# Interpol Checks - how long do they take



## JonnyW (Oct 13, 2010)

I have been waiting almost 4 months now for my interpol check to arrive in Cairo but as yet it has not arrived.

Does anyone have any experience or knowledge of how long they should take as I was told upto 3 months. It's preventing me from opening my business and will soon start costing me money so need it asap!!

I know the problems in Cairo have effected lots of paperwork etc, but these checks are being done in the UK so should not really have any bearing on it.

Any advice would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

JonnyW said:


> I have been waiting almost 4 months now for my interpol check to arrive in Cairo but as yet it has not arrived.
> 
> Does anyone have any experience or knowledge of how long they should take as I was told upto 3 months. It's preventing me from opening my business and will soon start costing me money so need it asap!!
> 
> ...




Regardless of the checks being done in the U.K one would presume the paperwork would need to be checked again in Cairo and just because Cairo has told you it hasn't arrived doesn't mean to say that is correct. Have you checked with the UK agency dealing with it?


----------



## JonnyW (Oct 13, 2010)

MaidenScotland said:


> Regardless of the checks being done in the U.K one would presume the paperwork would need to be checked again in Cairo and just because Cairo has told you it hasn't arrived doesn't mean to say that is correct. Have you checked with the UK agency dealing with it?


My "Lawyer" say's he doesn't know how to check with the UK agency. As I am unfamiliar with this process do you have any contact details for checking with them? etc..


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

JonnyW said:


> My "Lawyer" say's he doesn't know how to check with the UK agency. As I am unfamiliar with this process do you have any contact details for checking with them? etc..




No sorry, however I would advise you to change your lawyer.


----------



## Horus (Sep 17, 2010)

JonnyW said:


> My "Lawyer" say's he doesn't know how to check with the UK agency. As I am unfamiliar with this process do you have any contact details for checking with them? etc..


Not an interpol check - however when I did care plans for children who had various learning challenges (best job I had) that took 4 months in itself and that was I had moved address a few times so I am sure it will take time.

HSBC in Nabq did give me some advice yesterday on opening a business - I don't know if they can help but it seems a protracted procedure where you need to jump through hoops

Maybe try the Home Office or Interpol itself you might need to phone them but I have skype and a UK VPN network and international calls to landlines cost me 1.4p per minute


----------



## marenostrum (Feb 19, 2011)

JonnyW said:


> My "Lawyer" say's he doesn't know how to check with the UK agency. As I am unfamiliar with this process do you have any contact details for checking with them? etc..


your lawyer should have an id number for your application. You can chase this up with the company that is carrying out the check ie similar process as an crb check in your home country.


----------

